# Ferrel Hog damage, how to fix



## kbhblazer

Hogs around my neck of the woods are really tearing up hay fields. Is there any thing faster , other than completely disking up the pasture and smoothing it up with a drag. Does anybody have an idea of what to use to smooth out ruts faster? Harrow with a rolling cultivator maybe?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

If someone could design a single pass implement to fix hog ruts without having to replant the pasture he'd be a very wealthy man.


----------



## kbhblazer

A two pass would work for me.


----------



## IHCman

haukaas leveling shovels on a chisel plow?


----------



## kbhblazer

I think the Haukaas leveling shovels would work.


----------



## IHCman

If the chisel plow used also had harrows it might be possible to use a gandy box or some other kind of spreader mounted on the chisel plow to spread grass seed behind the shanks doing the leveling but in front of the harrows to level and reseed at the same time.


----------



## vhaby

This question was asked in an earlier Thread on HT. You might search for that topic.

The Haukaas leveling shovels mentioned above are made to level mounds. Feral hog damage is a series of holes with soil mounded around the hole. the leveling shovels will pull soil into the hole from about one-fourth of the way around the hole and drag the other three-fourths away from the hole.

The best solution to feral hog damage is to get rid of the hogs, but I know that is not the answer you are searching for. I run a tandem disk and drag over the damaged areas several times, and although this doesn't fully eliminate the damage, it does help smooth the area. This is in Coastal bermudagrass fields.


----------



## kbhblazer

That is true, get rid of the hogs. I commercial bale and at he time, people I bale for have fields I can no longer bale because of the hogs. I was hoping for a faster solution to the problem of fixing fields.

There has been over 40 hogs killed one piece of property I baled last year, the field is ruined and it happens more and more all the time.


----------



## IHCman

hog hunting sounds down south sounds like a great winter vacation to me.


----------



## kbhblazer

Well,HC man, please come on down and hunt all you want , well be glad to have you.


----------



## prairie

As much as I like to hunt, and would love to hunt hogs, recreational sport hunting will likely never control hogs.

Professional hog trappers and hunters can keep them under control, but probably never eliminate them. Night vision rifle scopes on "assault rifles" are popular with the pros. In areas with open terrain, helicoptors are popular.

Here are some videos of how the professionals do it




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1746252338929588






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1753660341522121






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1745482349006587


----------

